# What are your target ideas?



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using Charles leather pocket target idea. This morning I drank a 5 Hour Energy drink. Started to throw the bottle away, and stopped. Hmmm...nice slingshot target. Small and durable. We'll see. What are your ideas?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a bottles too I've even rigged them up with some wire to hang it from, and they last for ages (especially if you're as bad a shot as me







)


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, the 5 Hour Energy bottle idea did not work out. It took glancing blows very well, but one center shot and it was game over.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Try using those little vienna sausage or fruit cocktail cans. They're sturdy and small, lightweight.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tuna cans and the lids that get cut out, basically- any can would work . plastic lids and plastic water/soda bottle caps lately, for some reason they seem to be every where i look . have also used pieces of scrap wood as knock down targets .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I use water bottles, by the way has anyone thought about or used empty deoderant cans (just wondering)


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> I use water bottles, by the way has anyone thought about or used empty deoderant cans (just wondering)


Deodorant cans? As in, pressurized canisters? Even if shot from a distance, the potential shrapnel danger isn't worth the danger, no matter how entertaining the result may be. My advice is to never shoot something that might explode in one's face. As an ex-Marine, I can tell you that explosions are bad things, lol.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

What about empty ones?


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Abe, explosions are wonderful when they go as you planned and laid them. You should know this. I still have beautiful visions of how high I sent a hot water heater with a pound and a half block of C4.*


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha.blowing up shaving foam cans is fun. Empty deodrant cans will be fine as they won't be pressurised. I use steel food cans hanging from a tree. They are great to dent up and when you bang a hole in one at 20metres it is very satisfying as you know it was a powrrful shot


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't usually shoot pressurised cans but did shoot an empty spray paint can with an air rifle from about 40 ft I stood behind a tree when I shot it, as I had no idea how it would react I got the shock of my life it went straight up and not just a few feet it was about the height of a house.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I don't usually shoot pressurised cans but did shoot an empty spray paint can with an air rifle from about 40 ft I stood behind a tree when I shot it, as I had no idea how it would react I got the shock of my life it went straight up and not just a few feet it was about the height of a house.


*WOW!*


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments


----------

